# FreeBSD 8.2-CURRENT - buildworld libc error



## akregator (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to build FreeBSD's world on -CURRENT but I have this error:


```
building shared library libc.so.7
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin/ld: libc.so.7: undefined versioned symbol name fts_open@FBSD_1.0
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin/ld: failed to set dynamic section sizes: Bad value
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libc.
```

This happened both with -STABLE and -CURRENT on FreeBSD 8.2.

Here is my /etc/src.conf:

```
WITHOUT_AUDIT=TRUE
WITHOUT_BIND=TRUE
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=TRUE
WITHOUT_ZFS=TRUE
WITHOUT_KERBEROS=TRUE
WITHOUT_KERBEROS_SUPPORT=TRUE
WITHOUT_FLOPPY=TRUE
WITHOUT_FREEBSD_UPDATE=TRUE
WITHOUT_GAMES=TRUE
WITHOUT_GDB=TRUE
WITHOUT_GNU_GREP=TRUE
WITHOUT_GNU_SUPPORT=TRUE
WITHOUT_GPIB=TRUE
WITHOUT_MAIL=TRUE
WITHOUT_PPP=TRUE
WITHOUT_PROFILE=TRUE
WITHOUT_QUOTAS=TRUE
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL=TRUE
WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS=TRUE
WITHOUT_SYMVER=TRUE
WITHOUT_SYSINSTALL=TRUE
WITHOUT_ZFS=TRUE
```

And /etc/make.conf:


```
CPUTYPE?=athlon64
CFLAGS= -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe
MAKE_SHELL?=sh
BOOTWAIT=3000
SUP_UPDATE= yes
SUP=            /usr/bin/csup
SUPHOST=        cvsup2.fr.FreeBSD.org
SUPFILE=        /root/stable-supfile
PORTSSUPFILE=   /root/ports-supfile
DOCSUPFILE=     /root/doc-supfile
PERL_VERSION=5.12.3
```

I searched everywhere for this bug but nothing returned


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 20, 2011)

1. There's no such thing as 8.2-CURRENT.  Maybe you mean 8-STABLE?
2. Remove the CFLAGS setting from make.conf.  Really, custom CFLAGS are only trouble, and even setting the default values here will override ports that use different settings.


----------



## akregator (Jun 20, 2011)

There is no 8.2-CURRENT? Hum, just -CURRENT? I use 
	
	



```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_2
```
 in standard-supfile.

So, I just retried to compile without any CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf, just:

```
CPUTYPE?=athlon64
BOOTWAIT=3000
SUP_UPDATE= yes
SUP=            /usr/bin/csup
SUPHOST=        cvsup2.fr.FreeBSD.org
SUPFILE=        /root/stable-supfile
PORTSSUPFILE=   /root/ports-supfile
DOCSUPFILE=     /root/doc-supfile
PERL_VERSION=5.12.3
```

I doesn't work anymore.


----------



## akregator (Jun 20, 2011)

Humpf, I'm so sorry. The problem was 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_SYMVER=TRUE
```
 in /etc/src.conf.

src.conf(5): set to disable symbol versioning when building shared libraries.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 20, 2011)

akregator said:
			
		

> There is no 8.2-CURRENT ? Hum, just -CURRENT ?
> I use
> 
> 
> ...



That's 8.2-RELEASE plus security patches.  CVS Tags.


----------

